# PAX Can Now Access Their Ratings



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll apologize now if this has already been discussed and published.

A PAX just showed me that they can now check their ratings.

From within the Riders App, go to:

Menu / Help / Account / "I'd like to know my rating" 

Click to submit the request and the rating is displayed instantly.


*note:. My rider rating shows as 4.81 and not once have I used Uber. (?)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

This instant rating view is something new.
Initial implementation of it was to send a request and get an email with your rating in it.
Now, they display ratings instantly.

Uber has once again back stabbed the drivers:
1. Driver has to rate before even seeing the fare.
2. Riders have time to rate, not rate or rate after seeing how you rated them
3. Riders can directly associate a new rating issued to them vs. drivers cannot possibly know who rated them low.
4. Uber increases the possibility of retribution ratings by pax.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Kalee said:


> *note:. My rider rating shows as 4.81 and not once have I used Uber. (?)


I checked my pax rating and I so far have only 1 trip. 
My pax rating is same exact rating as my driver rating: 4.89.

If you are a driver, Uber doesn't track a separate rating for you when you are a passenger. 
A person being fired for low ratings as a driver can have difficulty getting rides as a pax! lol


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I checked my pax rating and I so far have only 1 trip.
> My pax rating is same exact rating as my driver rating: 4.89.
> 
> If you are a driver, Uber doesn't track a separate rating for you when you are a passenger.
> A person being fired for low ratings as a driver can have difficulty getting rides as a pax! lol


That's what I used to think, but my driver rating is 4.92. My overall 365 day rating is 4.86.
But yet my rider rating is 4.81. And again, I've never used Uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Kalee said:


> That's what I used to think, but my driver rating is 4.92. My overall 365 day rating is 4.86.
> But yet my rider rating is 4.81. And again, I've never used Uber.


I have used Uber only once as a rider and tipped the dude $5.00 on a $23.00 nice fare that I was ready on the curb when he arrived. There is no way he rated me less than a 5 star. how can he rate me a 4.89 stars which happens to be exactly my dashboard as well as 365 rating?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I checked my pax rating and I so far have only 1 trip.
> My pax rating is same exact rating as my driver rating: 4.89.
> 
> If you are a driver, Uber doesn't track a separate rating for you when you are a passenger.
> A person being fired for low ratings as a driver can have difficulty getting rides as a pax! lol


Makes me wonder, if getting multiple 5* rides as a rider would help make the driver rating higher too. Or does it only go one way.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Again, my driver rating that shows for the pax when they request a ride is 4.92
My rider rating is 4.81

This is unexplainable.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Again, my driver rating that shows for the pax when they request a ride is 4.92
> My rider rating is 4.81
> 
> This is unexplainable.


Uber wants us to always talk and think about Uber. Uber is screwing us by its UberMath. We can only speculate in most cases and that's all we can do.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Again, my driver rating that shows for the pax when they request a ride is 4.92
> My rider rating is 4.81
> 
> This is unexplainable.


Yeah that's weird. I've taken over 20 rides and I'm still at 5.0* just checked, it instantly popped up. I always always tip at least $5 per ride so it explains my rating remaining at 5* but you without any trips, I would contact uber support thru the rider app and ask what is causing it and if it can be reset to 5* cause you never took a ride yet.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never taken a ride and my rating is 5.0.


----------



## Abu_Abdullahi (Dec 1, 2015)

Same here. I've never taken a ride and my rating is 5.0


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Last time I checked it was 4.7 and probably on the decline!


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Last time I checked it was 4.7 and probably on the decline!


Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes riders can check their ratings now.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

supernaut said:


> Gee, I wonder why.


Rofl like I care. I still get picked up brother. I'm nice to the drivers and don't slam doors or make them wait. Should I be a one star rider just because I don't give them a buck after the trip?


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Rofl like I care. I still get picked up brother. I'm nice to the drivers and don't slam doors or make them wait. Should I be a one star rider just because I don't give them a buck after the trip?


No, so long as you don't tip your servers, valets, doormen, etc either. At least be consistent in your cheapness.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

supernaut said:


> No, so long as you don't tip your servers, valets, doormen, etc either. At least be consistent in your cheapness.


Servers, valets, doormen? You must really think I'm living the good life! Thanks!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I'll apologize now if this has already been discussed and published.
> 
> A PAX just showed me that they can now check their ratings.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/Kalee: What a Treat! I've
had trouble lassoing
You in the past. What's up with Bisonic
Bostonian ? Can you guess ?

Congratulations on Ranking...NINTH..
out of 37,500 Sequentially Numbered
Membership Applicants, on the ALL-
NEW Approval Ratings List with an Olympian 177.593%!:

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!
MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow! I had no idea and am humbled to be amongst the names I see in the approval ratings list.

Thank you Bison and thank you Uberpeople.net.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Last time I checked it was 4.7 and probably on the decline!


4.6 and still going strong!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

If the riders are rated in real-time (I don't know if this is the case) all they have to do is check to see if you low rated them, then they can easily 1 star you to retaliate since they have time to check their rating after a trip but you must rate them immediately. They should have to rate before they can check their ratings again.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Rofl like I care. I still get picked up brother. I'm nice to the drivers and don't slam doors or make them wait. Should I be a one star rider just because I don't give them a buck after the trip?


I'm actually with you on this one. As long as you did all of those things and the trip was atleast 5 miles or so, then it's worth giving you a good rating.

Tipping is optional. But I don't really give 5 stars to short trips who don't tip, and they often don't. It's usually the longer trips who tip more often...gee I wonder why. Anyhow, I don't like being that person who jeopardizes others for not doing anything wrong, so I'll give 4 stars if everything turns out ok. A 4 star shouldn't do much to your rating. Maybe move it down a little but I certainly wouldn't cry over it.



SafeT said:


> If the riders are rated in real-time (I don't know if this is the case) all they have to do is check to see if you low rated them, then they can easily 1 star you to retaliate since they have time to check their rating after a trip but you must rate them immediately. They should have to rate before they can check their ratings again.


I doubt it, since Uber does not show up to date ratings after completing 5 trips for the driver, the new rating effectively masks individual ratings making it unlikely to know who gave what rating. The same goes for passenger ratings, too.


----------



## Fluber (Jul 11, 2015)

Pax can check their ratings either on the web or through the rider App

http://qz.com/466787/how-to-find-your-uber-passenger-rating/


----------

